# Vibrationen im Hinterbau beim Bremsen - Nerve XC 7.0 2011



## nmk (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mein Nerve XC 7.0 seit einem knappen Monat. Nach gerade mal zwei Wochen ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten. Beim Bremsen wird der Hinterbau ins Schwingen versetzt, das ist auch im Sattel zu spüren. Das dabei entstehende Geräusch ist sehr, sehr laut und kommt nicht von der Scheibe (kein Klingeln oder Quietschen, so wie ich das von sonstigen Bremsgeräuschen her kenne). Daher vermute ich, dass es am Hinterbau, am Hinterrad, oder an einer Kombination von beiden liegt.

Einige Ratschläge bei ähnlichen Problemen habe ich hier im Forum gefunden und folgende Schritte dagegen unternommen, soweit vergeblich:


Bremssattel ausgerichtet
Bremsbeläge angeschliffen
Bremsbeläge ausgetauscht (gegen KoolStop)
Bremse entlüftet
"Kabelbindertrick"
Laufrad und Hinterbau auf Spiel überprüft (sie haben keinen)

Beim Ausrichten des Bremssattels ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich nur der eine (LR nähere) Kolben der Bremse bewegt, wenn diese betätigt wird. Der andere bleibt stationär. Blockiere ich den beweglichen Kolben, bewegt sich der andere auch, jedoch nur mühsam. Diesen Vorgang habe ich mehrmals wiederholt, um den Kolben zu mobiliseren, es hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht. 

*Da der blockierte Kolben auf jeden Fall nicht zur "Standardauslieferung" gehören sollte, habe ich schon Canyon angeschrieben.* Soweit keine Reaktion.

Die Bremse hat, abgesehen vom hässlichen Geräusch und den Vibrationen, einen vollen Funktionsumfang  reichlich Bremskraft und gute Dosierung.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Beste Grüße,
nmk


----------



## thomas_127 (5. Juli 2011)

Klingt wahrscheinlich in etwa so: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3NHviVUQP4"]YouTube        - âªAvid Elixir R brake noiseâ¬â[/nomedia]
Hatte an meinem Nerve XC 7.0 auch das Problem. Nach dem zweiten Ausrichten und anfeilen der (Standard-)BelÃ¤ge ist es besser geworden. Bin seitdem ca. 150km gefahren und langsam hat es sich eingebremst und macht kaum noch GerÃ¤usche (auÃer im Nassen). Beim Ausrichten die Bremse richtig stark anziehen und auch mal ein StÃ¼ck bewegen und doppen lassen damit sich der Sattel schÃ¶n setzt. Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (5. Juli 2011)

Hoi,

wenn es so ein trommelndes Geräusch ist, dann ist das IMHO normal. Hatte ich an meinem MR auch und es hat sich mit zunehmender Laufleistung wieder gelegt. Hört sich aber schon etwas brutal an.

Wg. dem Kolben habe ich ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, als ich den Sattel jetzt mal neu ausrichten wollte. Die Seite zum Rad hin bewegt sich beim Betätigen des Bremshebels nicht (sichtbar). Scheint aber normal zu sein?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Juli 2011)

Hi nmk,

streich mal die Gleitflächen der Kolben mit DOT an, dann sauberwischen (mit Q-tip z.b.). Kolben mehrmals nahezu komplett rein und wieder raus drücken.
Wenn er wieder gängig wird ist alles gut. So habe ich meine Formula wieder in Gang bringen können.

Wenn nicht, ist die Dichtung defekt und würde ich an Canyon reklamieren. Kolben und Dichtungen kosten nicht viel und können von denen ausgetauscht werden, da Garantie.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## nmk (5. Juli 2011)

@thomas: Ja, das ist das Geräusch. Ich hatte dein Video auch schon mal gesehen. Es hat mich gewundert, dass es sich bei dir einfach durch Ausrichten des Sattels gelegt hat.

@bikebmin: Bei der Elixir R, die im Bike verbaut ist, sollen sich beide Kolben gleichmäßig bewegen. Bei anderen Bremsen kann es, soweit ich weiss, auch einen fixen Kolben geben.

@Sven: Ich werde es probieren danke. Ich nehme an, ich kann auch DOT 5.1 aus dem Motorradladen kaufen, z.B. Lucas DOT 5.1. Oder soll ich unbedingt Avid oder Finish Line besorgen (deutlich teurer).


----------



## thomas_127 (5. Juli 2011)

Naja, so einfach war das auch nicht. Habe schon ziemlich lange ausgerichtet und getüftelt. Anzugsmomente an der Scheibe habe ich auch überprüft und korrigiert. Ich habe heute bei meiner Tour ebenfalls festgestellt, dass sich der äußere Belag weiter bewegt als der innere beim Bremsen. Ist aber nicht weiter tragisch für mich solange das Teil zupackt (und das tut die Elixir R wirklich gut). Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Bikebmin (6. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,

es gibt sog. Einkolbenzangen, da ist nur ein Kolben auf einer Seite verbaut. Auf der anderen Seite ist nur der Bremssatel als Gegenlager.

In unseren Bikes sind 2-Kolbenzangen drin. Also ein Kolben pro Seite, die sich beide bewegen und die Beläge von beiden Seiten gleichmäßig an die Scheiben pressen sollten.

Ich stimmt hier mit Thomas_127 überein. Der innere Kolben scheint sich anscheinend weniger zu bewegen. Und wie Du schreibst, bewegt er sich ja auch an der Bremse in Deinem Rad - ist also nicht fest.
Das ist bei meinem MR genau das gleiche.
Solange die Bremse funktioniert, sollte das i.O. sein.

Da es sich wohl um ein neues Bike handelt, würde ich nicht zu viel daran rumschrauben und Du hast ja schon fast alles an der Bremse gemacht:
1. Es dauert eine Weile, bis sich manche Teile aufeinander eingespielt haben. Bei der Bremse schreiben einige hier was von bis zu 300km!
2. Macht man evtl. unnötig was kaputt oder verstellt es und verliert damit im schlimmsten Fall die Garantieansprüche.

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, telefonier doch mal mit dem Service bei Canyon und frag nach oder stell die Frage hier ins Technikforum.

Sollte der Kolben - aus welchem Grund auch immer - wirklich schwergängig sein (z.B. wg. Fertigungstoleranzen?), wäre das IMHO ein Fall für einen Garantieaustausch.

GERÄUSCH!? War es denn nun so ein "trommelndes" Geräusch?


----------



## Bikebmin (6. Juli 2011)

Ach noch was!

Ich habe so einen Bremssattel noch nicht zerlegt. Es kann aber sein, daß sich der innere Kolben etwas langsamer bewegt, weil die Bremsflüssigkeit auf der Aussenseite des Bremssattels durch die Bremsleitung in den Sattel gelangt. 
Um von dort zum Kolben an der Innenseite zu gelangen, muß sie durch Bohrungen / Kanäle im Sattel, die ggfs. einen kleineren Querschnitt als die Bremsleitung haben.

Daher könnte die für den Druckaufbau auf der Innenseite erforderliche Kraft evtl. höher sein. 

Ist aber nur eine Annahme, die ggfs. jemand bestätigen sollte.


----------



## nmk (6. Juli 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> GERÄUSCH!? War es denn nun so ein "trommelndes" Geräusch?



Das Geräusch ist das gleiche, wie in das Video von Thomas zu hören ist.

Bzgl. Kolben - bei mir bewegt sich der innere Kolben (der, der näher an den Speichen ist). Also andersherum als bei dir.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juli 2011)

nmk schrieb:


> @Sven: Ich werde es probieren danke. Ich nehme an, ich kann auch DOT 5.1 aus dem Motorradladen kaufen, z.B. Lucas DOT 5.1. Oder soll ich unbedingt Avid oder Finish Line besorgen (deutlich teurer).



DOT 5.1 von z.B. ATU geht wunderbar, habe ich auch genommen. Drück mal den Bremsgriff und blockier den gängigen Kolben bei ausgebautem Laufrad. Wenn sich der "blockierte" Kolben nach innen bewegt, die Gleitflächen säubern und mit etwas DOT benetzen. Dann den Bremsgriff lösen und den Kolben zurückdrücken und mehrfach rein und rausdrücken (z.B. mit einem Konusschlüssel) bis es flutscht.
Kontroll dann nochmal, ob BEIDE Kolben gleichmässig nach INNEN gehen.

Wenns dann da auf der einen Seite immer noch klemmt, ist die Bremse defekt und sollte eingeschickt werden.


----------



## thomas_127 (6. Juli 2011)

Oh man, könnte kotzen. Gestern noch groß erzählt das mein Bremsquietschen weg ist und heute auf nem steilen Trail ging es hinten wieder los. Habe auf die schnelle das Vibrieren auch nicht wegbekommen. Muss morgen noch mal ran. Glaube langsam es liegt an der gefrästen PM-Aufnahmefläche. Das nervt mich jetzt sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (7. Juli 2011)

So ich habe den Kolben zum Mitmachen überredet, und den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet. Die Fahrt morgen Abend wird nun zeigen, wie es mit den Vibrationen aussieht.


----------



## thomas_127 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute auch noch mal neu ausgerichtet, gereinigt und eingestellt. Das Vibrieren ist jetzt wieder weg, allerdings quietscht die Bremse jetzt. Wird sich hoffentlich noch legen wenn die Beläge sich der neuen Stellung angepasst haben. Wenigstens sind wir nicht alleine: https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452633


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. Juli 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch noch mal neu ausgerichtet, gereinigt und eingestellt. Das Vibrieren ist jetzt wieder weg, allerdings quietscht die Bremse jetzt. Wird sich hoffentlich noch legen wenn die Beläge sich der neuen Stellung angepasst haben. Wenigstens sind wir nicht alleine: https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452633



Nein, ihr seid nicht allein.. Ich bin auch betroffen.. Allerdings führe ich momentan ein Hotelleben und möchte die wenige Zeit zum fahren und nicht zum schrauben nutzen. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass das vibrieren daher kommt, weil die Beläge verglast sind. Mich wundert, dass die Idee hier noch keiner hatte. Weil, ich hatte das schon mal. Und nachdem ich die Beläge (Bike war keine Woche alt) mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet habe, hat die Bremse es wunderbar getan.

Ich werd hier mal weiter mitlesen.. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## nmk (14. Juli 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche per Email mit Canyon dazu kommuniziert. Sie haben mir (recht schnell) einen Rücksendeschein zukommen lassen, damit ich die Bremse einschicken kann.

Auf meine Antwort, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht an die Bremse liegt, sondern an der Bremse-Rahmen-Kombination, haben sie seit Tagen nicht mehr reagiert. In meiner Email habe ich auf diesen Thread verwiesen mit der Bitte, auch hier, wegen der Mehrzahl an Betroffenen, was zu schreiben. Das Video von Thomas habe ich auch verlinkt. Seitdem ist Funkstille.

Habt Ihr schon dazu Kontakt mit Canyon aufgenommen? Gab es eine Reaktion ihrerseits?


----------



## thomas_127 (15. Juli 2011)

Nur fürs Protokoll:
Das Youtube Video ist nicht von mir, sondern von "d1ke".
Ich habe mir den Link nur ausgeliehen, nicht das ich nachher noch als Videodieb da stehe...


----------



## FiziksXT (1. August 2011)

Hi,

bin heute auf euren Thread hier gestoßen weil mein 2 Monate altes Nerve XC 7.0 das gleiche Problem hat wie in dem Youtube Video. Ich habe heute endlich mal bei Canyon angerufen und dort ist von dem Problem nichts bekannt. Zumindest ist es nicht offiziell, so der Berater. Er meinte ich soll die Beläge und die Scheibe leicht abschmirgeln und mit Bremsenreiniger sauber machen. Ansonsten muss ich es einschicken 

Ich habe den Tipp natürlich befolgt. Allerdings habe ich vorher die Scheibe hinten einfach noch ein wenig fester gedreht wie sie schon war und das Vibrieren ist fast weg. 

Da ich mich noch nicht lange mit MTBs beschäftige habe ich noch nicht so die große Erfahrungen mit den Anbauteilen, daher hoffe ich könntet ihr mir eine kurze Frage beantworten: Ich habe die Bremse losgemacht und dann den Bremsgriff durchgedrückt damit sich die Bremse fixiert. Dann habe ich es festgeschraubt und habe das Rad gedreht. Das Rad läuft so auf den ersten Blick einwandfrei. Im Vergleich mit dem Vorderrad kommt es allerdings schneller zum Stillstand. Meine Frage: Läuft das Rad hinten generell schwerer, oder stimmt was an meiner Einstellung nicht?

Hoffe ihr bekommt das Vibrieren bei Euch in den Griff !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FiziksXT (8. August 2011)

So wenig wie hier geht könnte man meinen jeder hätte plötzlich ne Lösung für das Problem. Lasst mich auch bitte dran teilhaben


----------



## Höhenmeter (8. August 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein XC 8.0 vom Vorjahr und kenne das Problem. Auch meine hintere Bremse brüllt bisweilen, so dass ich mit einer Mitbewerbsklage der Österreichischen Brunfthirschen rechnen muss.
Nach diversen Versuchen mit verschiedenen Bremsbelägen, Anschleifen, Ausrichten, etc. habe ich zuletzt die Bremsscheiben vorne/hinten getauscht. Nun ist es etwas besser - die Sache mit der Bremskolben-Mobilisierung war bisher erfolglos (die Dinger kommen immer noch ungleich aus ihren Löchern).
Interessant finde ich nur, dass der Geräuschpegel mit steigender Betriebstempertur sinkt  - d.h. sobald die Bremse warm ist wird es besser. Dann meldet sie sich erst wieder kurz vorm Glühen, dafür mit veränderter Tonlage und mehr Dezibel.


----------



## öughm (8. August 2011)

habe gelesen, dass v.a. mit der Avid Bremse und Shimano Scheibe RT76 das Problem bei der 180er Scheibe nicht auftritt.

Da ich das Problem bei meiner Elixir 5 mit der 185er Scheibe hinten ebenfalls habe, werde ich denke ich bald auf die Shimano Scheibe umsteigen!


----------



## FiziksXT (8. August 2011)

Das kanns ja irgendwie nicht sein. Ich hab jetzt mit Canyon telefoniert und bei denen ist das Problem "angeblich" nicht bekannt. Dann kommt der Widerspruch, aber in den meisten fällen lässt sich das Problem durch abschleifen der Bremsen und Scheiben mit anschließendem reinigen beheben lassen, da bei der Herstellung der Teile sich Rückstände ablagern, die dieses Quietschen verursachen.

Ich finde das eine Frechheit, auch wenn son 2011 Nervce XC 7.0 mit so einer Austattung echt preiswert ist.


----------



## Max_913 (9. August 2011)

Jo willkommen im club...bei mir genau das gleiche problem...geräusch + vibration

Glaub aber auch nicht das es nur an der bremse liegt sondern eher an der rahmen bremse kombination wie nmk schon geschrieben hat...



nmk schrieb:


> Auf meine Antwort, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht an die Bremse liegt, sondern an der Bremse-Rahmen-Kombination, haben sie seit Tagen nicht mehr reagiert. In meiner Email habe ich auf diesen Thread verwiesen mit der Bitte, auch hier, wegen der Mehrzahl an Betroffenen, was zu schreiben. Das Video von Thomas habe ich auch verlinkt. Seitdem ist Funkstille.


----------



## cypoman (9. August 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem an meinen zwischenzeitlich verkauften 
XC 7!!!

Ich habe damals auch einiges probiert weil das Geräusch teilweise schon extrem Nervig war.

Ich bin der Meinung das Geräusch kommt von der 185 mm Bremscheibe in Verbindung mit dem Bremsatteladapter auf der Postmount 160 mm Aufnahme am Hinterbau.

Ich bin dann hinten auf eine Formula R1 Bremse umgestiegen mit der 160mm Bremscheibe ohne Bremssatteladapter und das Geräusch war 95%ig verschwunden. Nur im Nassen war der Effekt noch zu hören.

Also für alle die auf die 185mm Bremsscheibe verzichten können, montiert eine 160 mm ohne Adapter und Ruhe ist. 

So war es bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Max_913 (9. August 2011)

kanns ja auchn  nicht sein das ich mir n nagelneues bike für 1800  kaufe und dann gleich wieder was umbauen muss...!


----------



## d1ke (9. August 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> kanns ja auchn  nicht sein das ich mir n nagelneues bike für 1800  kaufe und dann gleich wieder was umbauen muss...!


Word!

Bin gerade dabei durchs Forum zu blättern, da stoße ich hier auf den Threat in dem mein Video als Referenz genutzt wird ^_^

Also Jungs, bei mir besteht das Problem ebenfalls noch. Zwar nicht mehr regelmäßig, allerdings kann es immer mal wieder dazukommen, dass die Geräusche beim Bremsen auftreten.
Bisher behelfe ich mir mit einem Imbussset, was ich beim fahren bei mir führe. 

Ich drehe dann hinten die zwei o. drei Imbusschrauben leicht auf, brems ein paar Mal, lass den Hinterbau aufdoppen und zieh *bei gezogener Hinterradbremse* alles wieder fest.
Das löst das Problem, kann aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei sein!

Mich würde interessieren was Canyon zu dem Video und zu dem Problem sagt. Hast du nmk dein Rad eingeschickt bzw. eine Rückmeldung erhalten?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## öughm (9. August 2011)

Das ist ja kein Canyon Problem, sondern eher ein Avid Problem, weil es ja bei allen Avid Bremsen bei verschiedenen Marken auftritt. Hauptsächlich halt bei der 185er Scheibe.....


----------



## TheBrad (9. August 2011)

Also, Fazit nach 2500km und dem zweiten Satz Beläge:
- So richtig weg bekommt man es nicht
- Anfasen der Beläge kann helfen
- Es wird mit der Zeit besser, bis zum nächsten Belagswechsel - dann gehts von vorn los 
- Tritt vornehmlich auf wenn die Bremse kalt ist, einmal richtig angebremst geht es dann meist für den Rest der Abfahrt

Muss man wohl mit leben oder ggf. die Scheibe wechseln. Versteh aber auch nicht wie das beim Testen der Bikes nicht auffallen kann, weil übel ist es schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_913 (10. August 2011)

öughm schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Canyon Problem, sondern eher ein Avid Problem, weil es ja bei allen Avid Bremsen bei verschiedenen Marken auftritt. Hauptsächlich halt bei der 185er Scheibe.....



Tritt das problem auch bei anderen bikes mit selber bremse auf???

Meiner Meinung nach liegts halt am Hinterbau vom canyon weil vorne funktioniert die bremse ja gut...bei mir zumindest, deswegen is es imo mehr ein problem von Canyon als von Avid!


----------



## öughm (10. August 2011)

nein wenn du mal in anderen Unterforen guckst, wirste sehen, dass zB Scott dasselbe Problem hat!!


----------



## nmk (10. August 2011)

Das Rad ist noch bei mir, da ich im Moment viel fahre und es nicht entbehren will. Canyon hat sich, trotz Aufforderung hier Stellung zu nehmen aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden, noch nicht öffentlich dazu gemeldet.

Ich habe jetzt einen ca. 40cm langen Stück Innenschlauch um die bremsseitige Sitzstrebe gewickelt und mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Damit und in Verbindung mit Kool Stop Belägen ist das Geräusch komplett weg. Der Schlauch scheint, die Resonanzen ganz gut auffangen zu können. Mal sehen, wie lange es hält.

Ich bin erst gestern auf der Alb einem Nerve XC Fahrer begegnet, der auch die Schlauchlösung angewendet hatte, allerdings auf der Antriebsseite. Mein Blick war als erstes dahin gewandert, seins entsprechend auch auf mein Rad. Wir haben uns nur verständnisvoll zugenickt.

Ich werde nach der Saison, aber innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach dem Kauf, den Schlauch abnehmen. Falls dann die Vibrationen noch bestehen, schicke ich das Rad ein. Es kann nicht sein, dass man an einem 1200 Euro teuren Rahmen Schläuche ranbindnen muss, damit es sich fahren lässt.


----------



## d1ke (10. August 2011)

Mach davon bitte mal Bilder. Ich schau grad wie ein Auto und stelle mir das Konstrukt vor :-/


----------



## öughm (10. August 2011)

bevor ich sowas mache, würd ichs lieber einfach mal mit der Shimano Scheibe versuchen....


----------



## Ninja2007 (10. August 2011)

Hallo,

hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem AM8.0 BJ2011 zuletzt auch.
AVID Elixir R hatte am Hinterrad nach ca. 300km beim Bremsen sehr stark zu rubbeln angefangen, das hat am ganzen Bike schreckliche Vibrationen erzeugt.

Habe jetzt die Beläge ausgebaut und mit etwas Schleifpapier überschliffen und danach verkehrt (links-rechts vertauscht) wieder eingebaut.
Bremssattel gelockert, Bremse fest gezogen und Schrauben wieder angezogenh.

==> Seit dem ist Ruhe im Hinterbau


----------



## nmk (10. August 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Mach davon bitte mal Bilder. Ich schau grad wie ein Auto und stelle mir das Konstrukt vor :-/



Voilla!


----------



## thomas_127 (10. August 2011)

So, muss hier auch mal wieder schreiben.
Ich hatte ja nach den ersten 50km auch diese nervigen Vibrationen am Hinterbau. Hatte dann den Sattel neu ausgerichtet und es war erst einmal Ruhe. Nach einer längeren Regenfahrt war das Vibrieren wieder da 
Habe am nächsten Tag dann die komplette Bremse gereinigt, Beläge abgeschliffen und angefast und die Scheibe neu montiert (Drehmoment beachten!) Anschließend habe ich die Kolben mobilisiert und den Sattel exakt ausgerichtet - was bei mir nicht mit einem Versuch getan war. Unbedingt darauf achten das die Kolben gleichmäßig ausfahren und die Scheibe gleichzeitig berühren ohne dabei die Scheibe leicht zur Seite zu drücken. Was wirklich nicht einfach ist bei der Avid Scheibe.
Seit ich diese Prozedur hinter mir habe ist die Bremse still, kein Quietschen oder Vibrieren. Wahrscheinlich aber nur bis zum ersten Belagwechsel. Trotzdem liebe ich mein Nerve seitdem noch ein bißchen mehr


----------



## schappi (11. August 2011)

Hat schon einmal jemand Kupferpaste zwischen Kolben und Belag ausprobiert?
Bei Autos hilft das sehr oft.
der Butylschlauch an der Sitzstrebe wirkt wie ein Dämpfer für die Schwingungen.
Ausschäumen der Sitzstrebe (da müssen oben und unten kleine Löcher drin sein) mit Bauschaum müsste auch helfen. Das Hat Canyon mal beim GC CF gegen Schwingungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (11. August 2011)

Hab das Problem mit der Elixir 3 an meinem Nerve AM 6.0. Auf Facebook hab ich folgende Antwort von Canyon bekommen:





Danach kam nichts mehr. Neben mir liegen zwei Paar SwissStop Beläge die ich gleich einbauen werde. Hoffentlich hilft das.

http://youtu.be/tUXk-QE2A68


----------



## kudi82 (11. August 2011)

Habe bei meinem AM 8 vor 2 Monaten die Swissstop Beläge eingebaut und seitdem ist Ruhe im Hinterbau!


----------



## MikeWithABike (12. August 2011)

Neues Nerve XC 6.0, gleiches Problem. :\


----------



## Schauffy (16. August 2011)

Hab bei meinem Focus Raven mit der Avid Elexir 5 und einer 185 Scheibe das gleiche Problem. Die Scheibe schwingt bei mir allerdings so stark dass sie den Rahmen berührt und schon den Lack abgeschliffen hat.
Werde jetzt auf eine kleinere Bremsscheibe hinten umsteigen und hoffe das das thema dann gegessen ist.


----------



## teddy30 (16. August 2011)

XC 7.0 gleiches Problem, mal mehr mal weniger  !

cu
Teddy


----------



## nmk (16. August 2011)

Hat jemand von euch die Lösung mit dem Schlauch an der Sitzstrebe probiert? Kostet nicht viel und ist schnell gemacht. Es würde mich interessieren, ob es bei mir nur glücklicher Zufall ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (16. August 2011)

Nur um zu zeigen dass es auch anders geht:

Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - kein Problem.

Bei Nassen Bremsscheiben/Belägen kann es durchaus mal zu einer deutlichen Geräuschentwicklung kommen (sowohl vorne als auch hinten, und auch am AM 7.0), aber sobald alles "trockengebremst" ist ist wieder ruhe.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage ob dies an Schwankungen in der Produktionsqualität oder an meinen übermenschlichen Ausrichtungskünsten (  ) liegt.


----------



## thomas_127 (16. August 2011)

SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Nur um zu zeigen dass es auch anders geht:
> 
> Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Es geht natürlich auch anders - und jemand der keine Probleme hat wird sich im Normalfall auch nicht in so einem Thread aufhalten.
Wir beide haben anscheinend die selben übermenschlichen Ausrichtungskünste, da bei mir nach dem exakten Ausrichten des Sattel das Vibrieren nun mehr seit ca. 550km verschwunden ist 
Für alle Betroffenen weiterhin viel Erfolg damit das nervige Geräusch bei euch ebenfalls verschwindet.


----------



## felon (16. August 2011)

Habe ein XC 8.0 2011. Das Vibrieren tritt bei mir bei ca. 25 km/h auf.
Das scheint bei mir die Resonanzfrequenz zu sein (siehe z.B. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonanzkatastrophe). Heute 3 Stunden Tour und ein mal aufgetreten.

Meine Lösung: Kurz aufhören hinten zu bremsen, dann habe ich eine andere Geschwindigkeit (andere Frequenz) und kann ohne Vibrieren weiterbremsen.

Alles was die Massen ändert, z.B. andere Bremscheibe (größer oder kleiner, gleiche Größe aber anderer Hersteller mit anderem Gewicht) oder Schlauch um die Strebe ändert die Resonanzfrequenz und verschiebt sie hoffentlich in einen Bereich, in dem man nicht fährt.

Vielleicht hat Canyon es mit den asymetrischen Streben und der Gewichtsersparniss hier übertrieben?

Mein Vorschlag:
Statt dem optisch suboptimalen Schlauch ein kleines Gewicht an die Strebe kleben. Vielleicht mal mit nem Tachosignalgeber probieren (ist ja kein Gesetz, das der vorne sein muss).


----------



## teddy30 (20. August 2011)

Melde mich wieder ab  !

Nichts gemacht 100 km gefahren, viel hinten gebremst keine Geräusche mehr, zum Glück.

cu
Teddy


----------



## TheBrad (21. August 2011)

Spätestens beim nächsten Belagwechsel bist du wieder hier  Wir halten dir 'nen Platz frei


----------



## Taru (25. August 2011)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal im Club... 2 kleine Einbremstouren gefahren und schon gehts los am AM 6.0 . Werde mal versuchen die Bremse neu zu zentrieren und dann sehen obs weggeht. Was ein Glück hab ich Urlaub


----------



## rumbalotte (1. September 2011)

Bei meinem Nerve XC 6 treten diese unangenehmen Vibrationen auch auf.
Nachdem ich im Forum schon darüber gelesen habe und das Hinterrad neu ausgerichtet und nochmal eingebremst habe, hat sich nichts geändert.
Am 24. August war ich dann in Koblenz zur Erst Inspektion, habe den Fall genau beschrieben und auch vorgeführt.
Der Junge Mann an der Annahme versprach auch Abhilfe.
Beim Abholen konnte ich leider nicht Probefahren. es entlud sich ein Gewitter über Koblenz und ich konnte das Bike nur noch schnell trocken in den Wagen legen und nach Hause fahren. Es war ja Abhilfe versprochen! So dachte ich :-((.

Am letzten Sonntag konnte ich leider erst zur Testfahrt aufbrechen. Geschätzte 5 Km ging alles gut. Doch dann begann, erst ganz leicht, später so wie vor der Inspektion, der Hinterbau beim Bremsen, kurz vor dem Stillstand bis zum Stillstand, zu vibrieren. 
Soweit das Thema Abhilfe.
Ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll, wenn selbst Canyon nur auf diese Weise (keine) Abhilfe schaffen kann.
Gewichte ankleben und son Schnickschnack mag ja die Abrollfrequenz im Fahrbereich auf der Strasse verändern oder beruhigen, nicht aber im Bremsbereich, kurz vor dem Stillstand oder bei langsamer, mit fast angezogener Hinterradbremse gefahrener steilen Abfahrt. Und das dann kontinuierlich.
Bin (ge)nervt.

Holger


----------



## nmk (1. September 2011)

Das ist leider das Problem beim Problem.  Sobald der Sattel neu ausgerichtet wird, oder die BelÃ¤ge abgezogen, oder sogar nur umgedreht wurden (rechts und links vertauschen) ist erstmal Ruhe. Dann, sobald sie wieder eingebremst sind, geht es wieder los.

Da hilft auch die Werkstatt nicht - in Handumdrehen ist ja wieder alles "in Ordnung". Erst spÃ¤ter tritt das Problem wieder auf.

Das war auch der Grund, warum ich mein Rad nicht einschicken will. Drei Wochen zu warten, ein "repariertes, stilles Rad" zu bekommen und dann, nach 5 km, wieder die Vibrationen beim Bremsen zu haben, wÃ¤re nicht meins. Und dann lacht sich wahrscheinlich auch noch die Werkstattbesatzung schlapp Ã¼ber den Depp, der sein Bremssattel nicht ausrichten kann.

Ich kann auch Canyons Sichtweise verstehen â ohne das Rad gesehen zu haben, kÃ¶nnen sie auch nicht viel machen. Ich kann mir aber, aufgrund der vielen hier gemeldeten Beschwerden, nicht vorstellen, dass sie mit dem Problem nicht schon mal zu tun hatten. Und wenn das so war, wie wurde das Problem gelÃ¶st?

Solange fahre ich mit meinem in Schlauch eingewickelten 1200 Euro teuren Rahmen durch die Gegend. Und wenn mich jemand fragt, warum der Schlauch da ist, sage ihm "damit das hydrogeformte MeisterstÃ¼ck von Canyon nicht beim Bremsen vibriert". Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## samedi (3. September 2011)

Habe das Problem nur wenn ich sehr langsam fahre und nur hinten ganz leicht bremse. Richte ich dann den Sattel neu aus, ist wieder ne ganze Zeit Ruhe (bis jetzt warens zumindest immer so 300km).

Hat schonmal jemand diese ungelochten Scheiben probiert ? Könnte mir vorstellen die verursachen an sich erstmal weniger Vibrationen. Kann sich aber durch die erhöhte Bremsfläche wieder ausgleichen.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Solid-Sweep-Bremsscheibe-NUR-fuer-Elixir.html

Nur 32 Ocken je Scheibe nur für nen Versuch raushauen ist mir zuviel solange es sich mit ausrichten ne (bei mir) geraume Zeit ruhigstellen lässt.


----------



## matmin (8. September 2011)

Mich ha es auch erwischt seit ungefähr 150km tritt das oben genannte auch bei meinem nerve xc 7.0 2011 auf . Werde mal morgen die Bremsbeläge Schecken und Fotos machen

Grüße matmin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (9. September 2011)

Meine mittlerweile gefestigte Theorie: Verglaste Beläge = Reibung, welche Resonanzen und somit Töne am Rahmen erzeugen.

Ursage für verglaste Beläge könnte bei mir persönlich sein, dass an einer Seite vom Bremsbelag leichter Kontakt zur Scheibe besteht.

Das würde erklären, warum einige ihr Problem in den Griff bekommen haben, nämlich durch Ausrichten der Kolben - was ja nicht ganz einfach ist und präzises Arbeiten erfordert.

Ich hoffe ich finde am WE endlich die Zeit und Ruhe die Ursache für den Dauerkontakt zw. Scheibe und Belag zu beheben. Habe nämlich aktuell wieder ein vibrierendes Bike beim Bremsen am Hinderrad.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (9. September 2011)

Dito!!! einfach mal bissel schneller und länger Bergab fahren und dann Vollbremsung machen, wenn die Scheibe einmal richtig heiß geworden ist "zieht" sie sich in ihre ausgangslage. Danach neu ausrichten vom Sattel und hast deine Ruhe. Und wenn die Beläge doch mal verglaßen dann einfach kurz mit der Feile drüber, bissel entfetter (Verdünung) auf die Scheibe und Ihr habt eure Ruhe.


----------



## harry__wu (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hatte bei meinem Nerve XC 7.0 2012 (Avid Elixir 3) auch die hier beschriebenen Vibrationen am Hinterrad.

Folgende Maßnahmen brachten Abhilfe:

1.) Bremsscheibe mit Schleifpapier angeraut
2.) Bremsbelag mit Schleifpapier angeschliffen
3.) die Bremsbacken an der Rückseite mit Schleifpapier geschliffen, um eine plane Fläche zu erzeugen.
4.) Bremskolben mit Hilfe von etwas Teflon spray gängig gemacht.
5.) Beim Einbau der Bremsbacken auf der angeschliffenen Rückseite etwas hitzebeständiges Fett geschmiert. Somit haften die Bremsbacken besser an den Kolben.
6.) Bremssattel exakt ausgerichtet.

Habe seit 2000 Höhenmetern mit teilweise sehr steilen Passagen keine Geräusche mehr.
Hoffe, es bleibt so.

SG
Harry


----------



## scratty (28. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem XC 8.0 2011 war die Lösung jetzt ganz einfach. Bremssattel nach Augenmaß mit _nicht_ angezogener Bremse ausrichten und dabei auf die mittige Lage der Scheibe achten, fertig. Ruhe seitdem.


----------



## öughm (3. Juni 2012)

180er shimano scheibe kaufen und die vibrationen sind weg...war bei mir ( elixir 5 ) auch so!


----------



## harry__wu (23. Juni 2012)

harry__wu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte bei meinem Nerve XC 7.0 2012 (Avid Elixir 3) auch die hier beschriebenen Vibrationen am Hinterrad.
> 
> ...



Leider hat der Hinterbau wieder zu Vibrieren angfangen.
Nächste Lösung:
Bei meinem Nerve war die Bremsleitung am Hinterbau ziemlich lange.
Ich meine damit das Stück Leitung zwischen letzter Schelle und Bremszange.
Ich habe nun die Leitung etwas durch die am Rahmen befestigten Schellen nach vorne (also Richtung Lenker) geschoben.

Seit dem ist absolute RUHE am Hinterbau 

SG
Harry


----------



## Apfel1610 (24. Juni 2012)

Das kann es doch irgendwie net sein.

Hab selbst ein Nerve AM 7.0 aus 2012 (Magura MT 2) und nach ca. 200km fahrt beginnt das besagte vibrieren auch mei mir. Scheint also wirklich am rahmen und nicht nur an der Avid zu liegen.
Konnte es mit dem XC 7.0 aus 2011 vergleichen, da das Bike von meinem Bruder gefahren wird. 
Es ist zwar nicht ganz sooo extrem, bei Ihm hört sich das an als würde nen Güterzug ne Vollbremsung hinlegen, aber doch ganz schön nervig.

Ich werd mich heute mal an die Fehlersuche begeben und bereichten... aber eins steht fest, ich werd hier net anfangen irgendwelche Schrumpfschläuche um mein Bike zu legen, nicht bei nem 2000  Bike, um Vibrationen zu unterbinden. . Wie kacke sieht das den aus!

Hat Canyon sich eigentlich schon mal dazu geäußert?

Greetz


----------



## SeppelD (1. Juli 2012)

Mein Fahrrad vibriert wenn ich über Steine fahre, sollte ich vielleicht die Räder gegen Holzkreise austauschen oder vielleicht überall Vollgummivibrationsaufnehmer verbauen 

Lasst datt dumme Ding doch vibrieren.Ist halt so,wenn die Eigenresonanz erzeugt wird. Davon wird man nicht langsamer und der Ars.. freut sich über ne Massage.

JA war ein rein emotionaler Beitrag


----------



## teddy30 (2. Juli 2012)

ích habe ein 2011 Modell XC 7.0.

so langsam nervt das Geräusch, da hinten kein dosiertes Bremsen möglich ist leicht bremsen Vibrationen richtig gebremst Ruhe, aber egal.
Möchte auf Shimano-XT Scheiben 180mm und Swissstop umrüsten. 
Kann man anstatt den 180mm Adapter von Shimano auch den 2012 180mm Postmountadapter 20mm von Avid verwenden?

mfg
teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (3. Juli 2012)

Beim 2012 AM passt die XT-Bremse ohne Änderungen auf die werkseitig montierten Avid-Adapter.
Nur mit den Schrauben musst Du experimentieren, da die Avid-Schrauben zu lang sind. Vorne haben die mitgelieferten Shimano-Schrauben gepasst, hinten (bei mir) die Avid-Schrauben von vorne.

Sollte beim XC 2011 dann auch passen, die Bremse ist ja gleich...


----------



## teddy30 (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir hat die 180mm XT-Bremscheibe und Avid 180mm-Adapter Abhilfe gebracht, zumindest auf den ersten 200 km bis jetzt.

mfg
teddy


----------



## anatol1und2 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Ich und meine Frau haben zusammen 3 Spezi Enduros 2010-2012 Jg
Das ganze Bremtheater hatte ich mit allen 3 Bikes (Avid)
Alles ausprobiert wie Bremlsbeläge wechseln, abschmiergeln, usw. usw. usw.
Dann habe ich im Forum gelesen XT scheiben montieren, das habe ich auf allen 3
Bikes gemacht, das funktionierte bis Anfangs 2011 tip top.
Anfangs 2012 machten wir eine Trailtour und dann fingen die Bremsen auf dem Bike
meiner Frau wieder an zu vibrieren und zu lärmen.
Dann hatte ich die Schnauze entgütlig voll, ich wechselte auf allen 3 Bikes
auf XT und XTR, seitdem ist ruhe, also die ganze Saison 2012.
(auch das ganze entlüftungstheater entfällte, die shimano musste ich nie entlüften..)

Das Problem ist bei Avid bekannt, es gibt nur keiner zu.....
Ein Grosser Spezi Händler bei uns hat mir Bestätigt das 50% alles Avid Bremsen Schrott sind, bei Spezi Bikes die er verkauft empfielt er, gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis vorweg
XT oder XTR zu montieren

Gruss und viel Glück
Beat


----------



## z3rberus (23. März 2013)

ich wollte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen ....

Ich hab ein 2010er AM 7.0 und genau dasselbe Problem.
*Ist eigentlich schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen den hinteren Schnellspanner auszutauschen, oder das komplette hintere Rad ?*

Ich hab gesehen, dass die CANYON-DT-Swiss Nabe einen größeren Innen-Durchmesser für den Schnellspanner hat, als zB. eine Shimano Nabe:
4,5 mm vs 6 mm

Der Shimano-XT-Schnellspanner-Stab ist zudem etwas dicker als der von DT Swiss.

Und last but not least: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit nem echten Schnellspanner mehr Klemmkraft aufbringen kann als mit dem DT Swiss Schnellspanner.


----------



## knartzt (23. März 2013)

Wie fest ziehst du den Dt Spanner?

Gruss


----------



## z3rberus (24. März 2013)

gute Frage: schon recht fest, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass das mit einem Schnellspanner fester zu Klemmen ist, als mit mit dem DT Spanner.

Nebenbei ist die Achse des Shimano Spanners deutlich dicker.
Ich werd das mal ausprobieren und berichten ob's bei mir geholfen hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

